# Is there a way to *Turn Off* cores in ThrottleStop v9.3 ???



## (00) (Feb 20, 2021)

I see that CPU Cores can be reduced\slowed down, but there does not seem to be a way to turn CPU Cores off from ThrottleStop ???


(00)


Edited:
=====
I found out you can do this with "C:\Windows\System32\msconfig.exe":

Select [Boot] tab
Select [Advanced options...]
Select [  ] Number of processors:
Select the number of cores and threads to use from the [ Drop Down Box ]

Select [OK]

Select Restart


(00)


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 20, 2021)

I don't think this is possible with any software, because you'd somehow have be able to tell the Windows OS and Scheduler that a core has been removed


----------



## (00) (Feb 20, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> I don't think this is possible with any software, because you'd somehow have be able to tell the Windows OS and Scheduler that a core has been removed



Yes, this can be done with:

I found out you can do this with "C:\Windows\System32\msconfig.exe":

Select [Boot] tab
Select [Advanced options...]
Select [ ] Number of processors:
Select the number of cores and threads to use from the [ Drop Down Box ]

Select [OK]

Select Restart


(00)


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 20, 2021)

(00) said:


> Select Restart


What I meant was "not possible without restart"


----------



## (00) (Feb 21, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> What I meant was "not possible without restart"



It would be great, if I didn't have to restart. But, it's still more convenient, than doing it through my *MSI Bios*.
MSconfig.exe even asks if you want to restart, after closing.

My *Dragon Center, MSI MUX Switch* is the same way, and I like it.

(00)


----------



## (00) (Feb 28, 2021)

I have recently *read* that on Windows 7 (probably XP as well ), "C:\Windows\System32\msconfig.exe" only works for *All CPU Cores* or *1 CPU Core*.
If you use any other setting, your system boot could become corrupted. You have been warned...

(00)


----------



## basco (Mar 1, 2021)

you know you can assign specific cores to processes in taskmanager?


----------



## (00) (Mar 1, 2021)

basco said:


> you know you can assign specific cores to processes in taskmanager?



No, I did'nt. Will the changes survive a reboot???

I will probably just use the BIOS to disable the CPU cores, because *I think* it will save more power.

(00)


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 1, 2021)

(00) said:


> Will the changes survive a reboot?


Changes made in the Task Manager will not survive a reboot.



(00) said:


> *I think*


Do some testing. Disabling cores, no matter how you do it, might not save anything. This screws up the low power C states when I do this to my CPU so power consumption increases.


----------



## (00) (Mar 4, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Changes made in the Task Manager will not survive a reboot.
> 
> 
> Do some testing. Disabling cores, no matter how you do it, might not save anything. This screws up the low power C states when I do this to my CPU so power consumption increases.



I went from 6 cores to 1 core, and power usage dropped  by 5 watts.
Yeah, *NOT* a lot, but I will take whatever I can get.

On battery, I just use this notebook for the Internet and Youtube anyway.

(00)


----------

